# Slice Your Own Bacon



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

As DIY'ers our daughter and SIL buy slab bacon and slice it with an old slicer i used for many years slicing deer jerky. It was absent the carriage when i acquired it but our DIY'er SIL made a wooden carriage that works well. This is a new development for them and i haven't gotten a chance to taste the bacon but daughter reports it's the most lean bacon since dad raised and butchered hogs.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

First time I’ve heard of anyone slicing their own bacon. It sounds wonderful


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The daughter's is the first place i'm _inviting myself to_ just as soon as this 24 hour stay at home curfew is lifted.:biggrin2:For time being i can only imagine what it would taste like grilled on SIL's grill or how ever they want to cook it or on my old charcoal grill.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Crispy


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm surprised that little guy could do bacon; maybe the older ones had larger motors. Mine would not do it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> I'm surprised that little guy could do bacon; maybe the older ones had larger motors. Mine would not do it.


If looking closely at the top far side of the slicer you can see the handle tip indicating it is cordless, portable, contains no batteries and man/woman powered.:biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Crispy


Exactly


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I remember my dad buying slab bacon (and this goes way back as I am 77). He sliced it with a sharp butchers knife. Cut it thick the way he liked it. He only sliced as much as he was going to cook. The rest of the slab stayed fresher that way.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

rjniles said:


> I remember my dad buying slab bacon (and this goes way back as I am 77). He sliced it with a sharp butchers knife. Cut it thick the way he liked it. He only sliced as much as he was going to cook. The rest of the slab stayed fresher that way.


And that's how the 3rd generation of sharpening butcher knives shaped this poor old whet stone. Coarse side has worn through to the fine side in the center. It still works just fine today but ya just gotta know how to make it cooperate.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

If you get bored with plain bacon try this


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> If you get bored with plain bacon try this
> 
> 
> View attachment 592661


Was you the lady that did the 14 day journal in the joke section and this is #9?:vs_laugh:


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Yeah, I have sliced slab bacon by hand. Thicker for breakfast, cooked in the oven. And of course I have leftovers. 

So that I can make BLT's !! Especially when the farmers market has REAL tomatoes, or I can get some from neighbors. 

Nothing better on a summer's day than a BLT, with nich juicy tomatoes, warm bacon, head lettuce and some mayo on freshly toasted bread. The tomatoes have been sliced thick and lightly salted to bring out the winey snap of flavour. The bacon is still a bit chewy, not crispy enough to stab a man's heart. And the lettuce is iceberg, cold enough and crisp enough so that it seems like it did come from it's namesake. 

And then that first bite. The rough texture of the bread, the acid burst of the tomato with the bight spike of flavor from the sea salt. The warm chewy cripiness of that smoky piece of pork goodness sliced just right and the clean and and chilled taste of the iceberg lettuce all rounded out by that smooth and slightly sweet taste of mayo. 

tastes so good you want another!!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No, wasn’t me. Funny how many jokes are about bacon and how much people love bacon. Is any other food this popular? I’m not hungry but I think I’m going to go make a bacon sandwich.

PS. It was okay but after the above description of a mouthwatering BLT my sandwich was a poor substitute.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

ktownskier said:


> Yeah, I have sliced slab bacon by hand. Thicker for breakfast, cooked in the oven. And of course I have leftovers.
> 
> So that I can make BLT's !! Especially when the farmers market has REAL tomatoes, or I can get some from neighbors.
> 
> ...


Do you write for a food magazine? If not you should apply.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Arrrgggh. I've followed this thread and can't stand it anymore. This stay at home stuff needs to get over with.:crying:

I know where I can be pork belly most any day without ordering it, but I won't go to that store right now, and I've got books and the internet chock full of bacon curing recipes. It isn't difficult and you get a flavor you want instead of what someone else wants to make.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

ktownskier said:


> And then that first bite. The rough texture of the bread, the acid burst of the tomato with the bight spike of flavor from the sea salt. The warm chewy cripiness of that smoky piece of pork goodness sliced just right and the clean and and chilled taste of the iceberg lettuce all rounded out by that smooth and slightly sweet taste of mayo.
> 
> tastes so good you want another!!





That is a darned cruel thing to do to people when real mater season is at least 60 days away. :wink2::wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Arrrgggh. I've followed this thread and can't stand it anymore. This stay at home stuff needs to get over with.:crying:
> 
> I know where I can be pork belly most any day without ordering it, but I won't go to that store right now, and I've got books and the internet chock full of bacon curing recipes. It isn't difficult and you get a flavor you want instead of what someone else wants to make.


 Keep occupied doing something. Sharpening that butcher knife comes to mind. I'm betten you can have it sharp enough to shave with by the time you can by a slab of bacon, and don't forget to slice it thick because it only takes half as many cuts.:vs_laugh:
I would be surprised if your books don't mention* Morton Sugar Cure* and *Morton Tender Quick*.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I would be surprised if your books don't mention* Morton Sugar Cure* and *Morton Tender Quick*.


Yes some do. Others call for pink salt #1 or Prague powder. Both are curing salts not pink Himalayan salt. I have Tender Quick, use it on pork and chicken. Chicken is "different" cured with it.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

rjniles said:


> Do you write for a food magazine? If not you should apply.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


No, but I used to be a technical writer in IT. Writing business requirements, how to manuals, operation manuals and the like. 

And I have written some short stories. 

But no, I have never written for a food magazine. That is quite a compliment. 

Thank you very much!!

That was the first time in a long while that the words have been been able to flow like that.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Bacon? YIKE.

The DEVIL makes good bacon! :devil3:

Oh, but love it anyway! Hmm. Now if only I could get wider coronary arteries . . . .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Bacon? YIKE.
> 
> The DEVIL makes good bacon! :devil3:
> 
> Oh, but love it anyway! Hmm. Now if only I could get wider coronary arteries . . . .



You can! But, that's a different subject.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> You can! But, that's a different subject.


I don't think wide enough for all the bacon being offered here. 

:vs_cool:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Arrrgggh. I've followed this thread and can't stand it anymore. This stay at home stuff needs to get over with.:crying:
> 
> I know where I can be pork belly most any day without ordering it, but I won't go to that store right now, and I've got books and the internet chock full of bacon curing recipes. It isn't difficult and you get a flavor you want instead of what someone else wants to make.



Maybe you missed your calling as a Food Scientist! :smile:


Btw, "I can be pork belly most any day", too. Just eat more.:biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Maybe you missed your calling as a Food Scientist! :smile:
> 
> 
> Btw, "I can be pork belly most any day", too. Just eat more.:biggrin2:


Alton Brown I'm not :biggrin2: and I am pork belly most any day. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> View attachment 593355


Funny, but not this old man as long as there is a complete shut down of that pork facility in the Dakotas. I ain't even buyen anymore pork for a long time. We've got enough squirrel to last awhile with a new crop in the nest and coming on strong.


----------

